# Swiss alps or Whistler??



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Where are you coming FROM?


----------



## marksman12 (Jan 17, 2012)

currently live in Illinois


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

So it's a foreign country either way. Language could be a barrier. The people in one country are incomprehensible, in the other they speak swiss. :laugh:

Less jet lag to Whistler. Shorter flight?

For me, Whistler is local, so I'm kinda biased, but every vid I've ever seen of skiing in the Alps involved no trees (Above the tree line?). Personally I like skiing through glades and such.

Whistler is not too bad during the week, but insane on weekends all season. Be warned.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Whistler averages about 100 more inches of annual snowfall

Whistler - 469"
Zermatt - 350"

BC is known to have epic snowfall days through Feb/March. 

The skiing in Switzerland is more likely to be average I'd say (weather not terrain), but I would way rather go to Europe to ride if I could. The experience is going to be like no other. You can ride in North America any year, hell you could drive to BC in a decent time and ride. Whistler is always crowded. 

I mean if you're looking for an almost guaranteed powder day - there might be a few better choices than Whistler. But you're looking at less to no amenities. 

I say Switzerland - no question.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Go to Switzerland. Whistler will always be a relatively easy trip from Illinois.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

marksman12 said:


> Hey everyone, I am planning a trip for when I graduate college with some friends and we want to go on a huge trip for about a week to either the Swiss Alps (Zermatt or Verbier) or Whistler.
> 
> Has anyone here been to the swiss alps and whistler that could provide some feedback on either place and any suggestions?
> 
> ...


haha, Switzerland-if you got the cashish-


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

swiss miss in the mornings lol cant beat that


----------



## Rockpen (Dec 13, 2012)

The Alps suck. It's flat, no snow and the women are drop dead fat.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Rockpen said:


> The Alps suck. It's flat, no snow and the women are drop dead fat.



Wot? You can't be serious


----------



## Rockpen (Dec 13, 2012)

oldmate said:


> Wot? Surely You can't be serious


I am serious, and don't call me Shirley


----------



## Rockpen (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok so here is the low down. Don't come to Switzerland cause you will never want to leave. And they will make you leave. The Alps are amazing to look at and ride and so are the women. Almost everything is better here. Food, water, wine, public transport, stable political system, higher salaries and just a better standard of living with 4-8 weeks paid vacation. As an American you are going to get raped with the USD/CHF rate. A beer at the bar will cost you about 10 bucks. On the flip side of the coin I always feel like a king when I go back home as everything is dirt cheap for me. 
There are much better resorts than Zermatt. More lifts=more people. Less lifts=less people and the terrain is equally as rad. If your looking for the party and snowboard scene then go to Laax. If your looking for the high society snobbery then Zermatt will not disappoint.


----------



## marksman12 (Jan 17, 2012)

Rockpen said:


> Ok so here is the low down. Don't come to Switzerland cause you will never want to leave. And they will make you leave.  The Alps are amazing to look at and ride and so are the women. Almost everything is better here. Food, water, wine, public transport, stable political system, higher salaries and just a better standard of living with 4-8 weeks paid vacation. As an American you are going to get raped with the USD/CHF rate. A beer at the bar will cost you about 10 bucks. On the flip side of the coin I always feel like a king when I go back home as everything is dirt cheap for me.
> There are much better resorts than Zermatt. More lifts=more people. Less lifts=less people and the terrain is equally as rad. If your looking for the party and snowboard scene then go to Laax. If your looking for the high society snobbery then Zermatt will not disappoint.


Haha alright man, is there a specific time of the year that you would suggest going? I mentioned late fed/early March because i hear it is the snowiest, but if I was mis-informed, please let me know!


----------



## Rockpen (Dec 13, 2012)

marksman12 said:


> Haha alright man, is there a specific time of the year that you would suggest going? I mentioned late fed/early March because i hear it is the snowiest, but if I was mis-informed, please let me know!


You should be good at that time but you never know. Two years ago I was already on my downhill bike middle February due to lack of snow. Last year was amazing.


----------

